# HotRock 24 Fever - Shop Me a 24" Wheel Build



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

so after scoping things out on this forum, and craigslist, i went the 24" route rather than the xs 26er. nabbed a 2006 hotrock for $100. some scuffs on the paint, and its the girls version. the only thing that makes it the girls version are two cartoon wabbits that pop up here and there. When asked, the only changes The Boy wants is to slap some flames over the rabbits, including the ones on the saddle. but i wanna do more.

first order of business is to make it 9 speed and quick release. i need to build at least a rear wheel, and possibly a front. but im horrible at spoke calculations. so, i ask those much better at this than me: can you help me come up with the proper hubs, rims and spokes? the rear doesnt have disc tabs, so any standard 9s rear hub will work. 

i thought about reusing the rims that are on there now, but they seem heavy and only have a marking by the valve hole that reads X-RIMS C1000 ETRTO 507X20 24" x1.5 . 

in my parts bin i have a rear 105 fh-5501 32 hole and a front deore lx hb-m571 36 hole non-disc. 

if i make the leap to 9sp, i would most likely need a new chaniring, if not new crank. i have also thought of ditching the guide rollers up front. 

so, what do yall think?


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

This is what I am going with.
I found this forum at the right time as my oldest is not quite ready for a 24" bike. These parts should see use through 2017 or so  baring a failure.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

weltyed said:


> so after scoping things out on this forum, and craigslist, i went the 24" route rather than the xs 26er. nabbed a 2006 hotrock for $100. some scuffs on the paint, and its the girls version. the only thing that makes it the girls version are two cartoon wabbits that pop up here and there. When asked, the only changes The Boy wants is to slap some flames over the rabbits, including the ones on the saddle. but i wanna do more.
> 
> first order of business is to make it 9 speed and quick release. i need to build at least a rear wheel, and possibly a front. but im horrible at spoke calculations. so, i ask those much better at this than me: can you help me come up with the proper hubs, rims and spokes? the rear doesnt have disc tabs, so any standard 9s rear hub will work.
> 
> ...


The Ace 20 24" rims are the rims you want to go with.I believe they are the lightest 24" rims. My son has 2 years on his & they are holding up excellent, downhilling, bike parks, jumps, etc.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks, yall. i will hit up the lbs and see what they can help me with.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Where did you purchase the ACE20's?


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

ebay seller chasertech. I contacted him through ebay and purchased the set outside of ebay, sending payment through paypal personal. Communication and shipping were all fine. Product arrived new and well packed. He said he was going to order some of the ACE20 20" rims too.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

This is definitely a side note, but if the 24" wheel is anything like the 20" wheel I relaced, a standard shimano rear hub is a straight drop in. In my case, I was Ok with the rim and spokes, but just wanted to upgrade from a freewheel to a freehub. Pretty easy to do, really...

I'm just throwing it out there as a more affordable option to the big buck solutions above.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

GMF said:


> This is definitely a side note, but if the 24" wheel is anything like the 20" wheel I relaced, a standard shimano rear hub is a straight drop in. In my case, I was Ok with the rim and spokes, but just wanted to upgrade from a freewheel to a freehub. Pretty easy to do, really...
> 
> I'm just throwing it out there as a more affordable option to the big buck solutions above.


That is a great idea, didn't think of that!


----------

